# Abu Garcia Verdict Rods



## AbeFroman850 (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone using these? Looking for a longer handle rod for my Penn 440ssg.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Haven't seen one in person but the specs look Ok. However, the reviews on Abu's site have a number complaining about breakages on the first hookset, might be a poor choice for saltwater fishing if it can't stand up to bass. http://www.abugarcia.com/products/rods/verdict Have you found a place in the area that carries em? 

The key to choosing a rod is to go to a shop with lots of makes and models on hand so you can pick up and feel as many models in your hands. Preferably with the reel attached to find out what balances best in your hands. Also, what is your intended use?

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## AbeFroman850 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well...that sounds like a start to a very bad day. Didn't find any locally and I assume there's a reason for that. 

That sounds like the best approach. I'll take it with me to the tackle shop. 

This will be my inshore setup for Reds, Specs, and Flounder. 


Thanks


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

I have one medium action 7" verdict with Shimano Stradic. this is my inshore tackle as well. the rod has held up well with no problems. just hose it down after every trip and it stays white

ooops nevermind, I got the name confused with veritas rod


----------

